# Swamp Juice vs. Freezin Fog Juice



## Night Watchman

Is there really any difference between the two? I know wind plays havoc with fog. When it's all said and done if you run both through a chiller is there really alot of difference?


----------



## Terrormaster

I asked the same thing in another thread, I'm curious myself if any extensive testing was done.


----------



## spinwitch

I tried a gallon of each last year. To my mind, the swamp juice had the thickest fog (we were both warm and breezy, which plays havoc with fog).

My favorite cooler is about an 8 foot length of drainage pipe (black perforated pipe about 4-5" in diameter). Jerry-rig a connection to the fog machine (I think we used a coke can and duct tape). Have a removable cover for the other end (cardboard and more duct tape). Freeze plastic water bottles and slide into the pipe. The fog just sort of oozes out of the holes--really nice effect.


----------



## jaege

I love your idea of the frozen water bottles. I used a similar tube but foolishly filled the thing with ice cubes. It worked great but the bottles sound a lot easier.


----------



## SPOOKY J

I got in on the Froggy's group buy here in May, and just had to try a little when it came in. I didn't take pictures, but here is my observation. I tried 4 full bursts with a cheap 400 watt fogger thru a cube cooler (vortex style). I used the freezin, swamp, and some generic ground fog juice from party store. Conditions outside were low to mid 80's, low humidity, and almost no breeze.

The generic rolled and quickly spread out and rose. 

The freezin rolled out in very low very thick cloud. It spread out and stayed about no higher than 1 1/2 feet from the ground before it got to thin for my liking. 

The swamp also rolled out in a very low thick cloud. It spread out faster than the feezin and rose higher, about 2 1/4 feet from ground.

After trying the the swamp unchilled, I'm planning on using the freezin chilled on one fogger and swamp unchilled in another.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I tried them both, though no chiller...It was a bit breezy so I couldn't tell the difference.


----------



## Terrormaster

I'm probably gonna go with the swamp juice and save a couple bucks.

Jeff I know I missed the group buy and not sure if you're stocking Froggy's on a regular basis. But if so shoot me a PM, I need a couple gallons.


----------



## thefireguy

This is an easy one. Per Adam at Froggy's the Froggy's Freezin Frog has a higher glycol percentage than the swamp juice. The more glycol you use the thicker and more dense your fog will be. Whether you choose to run it through a fog chiller or not it will still be more dense the higher the concentration of glycol.


----------



## Night Watchman

So there is really not that much difference between the two? The Freezin Juice may be a little thicker, but on a windy cool/cold night will there really be that much difference?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night, if there's wind, they pretty much act all the same way. The fog gets dissipated quickly and won't hold to the ground. Wind coupled with warmth is a double whammy.

Colder temperatures definitely help with any type of fog. We got some of our best ground-hugging fog a couple years ago when the air was still and the temperature was dropping down into the low 50s/upper 40s after sundown.


----------



## thefireguy

You right there isn't much difference between those two particular fog juices. I'm a huge fan of Froggy's but if you want the thickest fog out there the Rosco has by far the highest concentrate of glycol in it's fog but it's way more expensive. You can also try the Froggy's Fire and Rescue Fog I think you will be just as happy with it as you would the Rosco juice. Regarding wind it is your absolute nemesis when it comes to fog. You can build your piping underground and have some sort of dispersing device (net like material) covered with leaves and this will help out. Also you can wet the ground where the fog will travel and it will help it stick to the ground.


----------



## Lunatic

Yup, I agree with Roxy. The wind kills fog of any type. It will still add to the attraction though unless you get some serious wind like I did last year just before it rained. I didn't use ground fog last year but did use fog in my huge firebowl which is safe in the wind. Oh, by the way, I use Froggy's Freezin Juice. I like how it performs with my fog chillers over the regular stuff.


----------

